# Hotspot Kieler förde



## flo2014 (22. April 2019)

Moin liebe angefreundet,
ich habe vor am 4.5 mit einem geblieben Boot raus zu fahren. Fischfinder ist an Bord . Da ich das erste mal raus fahre dachte uch ihr könnt mir Vieleicht ein bischen Hilfestellung geben, wo ich am besten auf Dorsch Angeln kann. Vileicht hat ja jemand von euch ein paar stellen die er mir veraten kann. WRACK  oder Hotspot , Koordinaten,
Orientierungshilfe.......

Ich danke euch schin in voraus 
Liebe Grüsse  flo0000 
Ps: gerne auch ob wenn ihr wollt .


----------



## flo2014 (26. April 2019)

Weiß jemand ob man stollergrund  mir dem Boot befahren darf? Oder ist das auch speergebiet???


----------



## sieveeik (26. April 2019)

Moin flo2014,

da Du ggf. am Stollergrund angeln möchtest, gehe ich mal davon aus, das Du von Kiel-Schilksee oder Strande aus starten möchtest, so bist Du auch gleich in der Strander Bucht. Dorsche kannst Du vor Allem in der Nähe der Fahrrinne (nicht *in* der Fahrrinne - *verboten!*) fangen. Dort ist es ca. 16m tief. Vielleicht findest Du ja ganz tief noch ein paar Heringe, da sind dann im Allgemeinen auch die Dorsche zu finden, falls überhaupt welche da und in Fresslaune sind.
Falls Du zum Stollergrund fahren möchtest (meines Wissens nach für Angler noch immer kein Sperrgebiet), besser aufs Wetter achten. Ich weiss nicht, wie groß Dein Boot ist, das ist für den Stollergrund schon relevant. Für den 04.05. sind derzeit 4-5 bft, max. 6 bft aus West vorhergesagt, da schaukelt es da draußen schon ganz schön. Mir persönlich ist es bei solchem, vor Allem ablandigen Wind, zu viel Drift und bleibe dann lieber in der Bucht. In der Stollergrund Rinne oder etwas weiter am Leuchtturm kannst Du grundsätzlich Glück haben, Dorsche zu erwischen. 
Ach ja, ca. am Eingang zur Stollergrund Rinne befindet sich der Seefriedhof Kiel, da würde ich das Angeln besser lassen...
Bitte bedenke, dass Du eine gültige Angelerlaubnis mitführen solltest, da hin und wieder auch auf dem Wasser kontrolliert wird. Max. Fangmenge (Baglimit) für Dorsch sind 7 Stück in diesem Jahr.
Wie Du als Schleswig-Holsteiner sicherlich weisst, ist das Mindestmaß für Dorsch zwar nur 38cm in der Ostsee, ich persönlich setze alles unter 50cm und dicke Laichdorsche wieder zurück, auch wenn am Ende kein Fisch in der Kiste sein sollte. 
Für mich zählt ja vor Allem das Angelerlebnis, das Meer und die frische Luft. 

Petri Heil wünsche ich Dir.


----------



## flo2014 (26. April 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Das Boot  hat 4,75 Länge und 1.92 breite 15 PS   von Förde Verleih das isa Boot. Stollergrund rinne und  am Leuchtturm hatte ich mir auch raus gesucht. Starten tun wir von Heikendorf.  Hab zwar jemand dabei der ein bootsführerschein hat aber  in kiel ist er auch noch  nicht gefahren..


----------



## Naish82 (27. April 2019)

Mit 15PS zum
Da muss dann aber alles passen. (Wetter)
Würde ich nicht machen.
Ich habe selbst mal erlebt wie in kürzester Zeit das Wetter gekippt ist in der Kieler Bucht, da waren wir froh 60Ps am Heck zu haben


----------



## flo2014 (27. April 2019)

Klar  sollte das Wetter mit spielen, bei schlechter Bedingung  bleiben wir natürlich in der förde. Das würden wir sowieso anfangen zu suchen.


----------



## Naish82 (28. April 2019)

Wichtig ist halt zu verstehen, dass sich das Wetter innerhalb kürzester Zeit radikal ändern kann.
Und wenn man gerade ein paar gute driften hat, vergisst man u.U. Ziemlich schnell den Horizont im Blick zu behalten...
Wenn du ein Echolot hast, durch einfach nach Steinfeldern/Mischgrund. Im Mai stehen die Dorsche oft noch flach um die 5-6m


----------



## sieveeik (3. Mai 2019)

Moin flo2014,
wie Naish82 geschrieben hat, Stollergrund ist nicht zu unterschätzen und kann schnell mal gefährlich werden.
Derzeit sieht es vom Wind her gut aus, bis 11:00 oder 12:00 Uhr ist nur wenig Wind vorhergesagt, da kannst Du weiter rausfahren.
Dann aber hurtig zurück, sonst wirds ungemütlich und nass! Das geht ruckzuck in der Kieler Förde.
Petri Heil und melde mal, was Du an den Haken bekommen hast.


----------



## flo2014 (5. Mai 2019)

Moin moin sind zurück  Stollergrund  haben wir ausgelassen und nur in der Kieler förde  geangelt da mittags dich ein wenig Wind war
 Aber haben trotz dem unsere 10 dorsch 1 Platte mir nach Hause nehmen können.
Alles ging auf die Toten Ruten.  Doppel twsister mit  mit Gummifisch nur reingehalten und durch Eigenbewegung des Bootes.

Im Kieler Hafen ging gar nichts.

Gruß  flo


----------



## Hering 58 (5. Mai 2019)

Petri hat sich ja gelohnt.


----------



## flo2014 (6. Mai 2019)

Petri Dank.  Ja wir waren auch zufrieden.


----------



## flo2014 (20. Mai 2019)

Am 27.5 geht es noch mal raus zum Dorsch angeln. Hoffe das wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Heilbutt (7. August 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich häng mich hier einfach mal mit rein weil der Titel ganz gut passt.

Wir sind nächste Woche für ein paar Tage in Heikendorf, und möchten ein, zwei mal 
ein Boot mieten und hauptsächlich Plattfisch fangen.

Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps bezgl. Hotspots, Bootsverleih,...

SBF See ist vorhanden.
"Förde-Verleih" in Heikendorf wurde ja bereits genannt, und werde ich auch mal kontaktieren.

Danke schon mal.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (21. August 2019)

Hallo nochmal,
ich beantworte meine Frage jetzt mal selber!
Waren am Montag mit dem Boot auf der Förde unterwegs.
Der Wind war echt grenzwertig. Angeln und fahren war schwierig und hat nur bedingt Laune gemacht,
so wie es uns rumgezogen hat...
Allerdings hatte ich beim zweiten Wurf, direkt aus dem Möltenorter Hafen Richtung Fahrrinne, gleich
einen schönen Dorsch auf Gummifisch. Hat aber wie gesagt wegen der starken Drift keinen Spaß gemacht.
Trotz weiten Werfens in die Andrift, war man kurz darauf schon drüber weg...
Dann sind wir ein bisschen kreuz und quer gefahren und diverses versucht.
War nix.
Letztlich haben wir nördlich von der Sandbank Laboe noch ein paar schöne Platte gefangen,
bis wir am späten Nachmittag noch von so einem richtigen Platzregen ordentlich eingeweicht
wurden das wir dann die Nase voll hatten!
War trotz des Scheixxwetters dann doch okay - so okay, das wir morgen nochmal raus wollen...!!!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Heilbutt (26. August 2019)

Hallo,
hier Teil 2, weils so schön war:
Am Donnerstag waren wir wie geplant nochmal raus.
Da wir wussten was wir wollen, sind wir gleich zu dem Spot nördlich Laboe gefahren,
und haben bei deutlich besserem Wetter und erträglicher Drift die ersten Platten verhaftet.
Da wir immer mal andere Angelboote weiter draußen gesehen hatten, haben wir uns auch öfter mal 
nahe an der ersten Backbord-Fahrwassertonne vorbei weiter raus treiben lassen,
und als ich mein Buttvorfach mit silbernem Spinnerblatt mal wieder einholte, knallte mir eine 
fette Makrele (ca. 40 cm!) drauf! Da haben wir natürlich schnell auf die Spinnruten gewechselt,
und konnten mit Blinker noch drei weitere schöne Makrelen, und auch zwei Hornis fangen.
Nachdem wir am Mittag meine Tochter in Stein am Strand vom baden abgeholt hatten
(sie hatte bei der Wasserwacht-Besatzung am Turm höflich gefragt, ob wir ausnahmsweise kurz am 
Badesteg anlegen dürfen um sie aufzugabeln - wir durften, AUSNAHMSWEISE, aber nur unter Begleitung
des freundlichen Baywatch-Boys, der sie höchstpersönlich bis nach vorne zum Ende der Seebrücke eskortierte 
und uns exakte Anweisungen gab) fuhren wir nochmal zur Plattenstelle, und zupften uns dort noch ein paar schöne 
Butts raus. So füllte sich unsere Kiste und wir beendeten den Trip hochzufrieden.
Den Freitag Vormittag verbrachte ich dann damit durch halb Kiel - nein, durch ganz Kiel - zu fahren um ne 
halbwegs vernünftige 2.te Kühlbox zu beschaffen, damit wir unseren Fang auch zurück nach Nürnberg schaffen konnten...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Jan_Cux (26. August 2019)

Petri! Da hat sich der Besuch im schönsten Bundesland der Welt doch richtig gelohnt!


----------



## Hering 58 (26. August 2019)

Petri hat sich doch richtig gelohnt!


----------



## Heilbutt (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
wir haben vor Kurzem überlegt, evtl. nochmal nen Kurztripp an die Förde zu machen,
quasi ne Wiederholung vom letzten Jahr, siehe Post #13 - 15.

Nach einem Anruf beim Förde-Verleih haben wir es dann aber bleiben lassen, 
da im Bezug auf Platten - Stand Anfang September - ja offensichtlich so garnichts ging!?!

Leider ist in diesem Thread ja generell derzeit nicht viel los. Gibt es nichts zu berichten,
suche ich im falschen Topic, oder ist in diesem Jahr generell einfach alles anders als sonst...?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Petri! Da hat sich der Besuch im schönsten Bundesland der Welt doch richtig gelohnt!


Moin Moin Heilbutt,
da brauchen wir mal Jan!

ich schreib mal alles vom land aus------ Marina Wendtorf---Hafeneinfahrt auf Platte.
Tiessenkai büchen im dunkeln auf dorsch.

die Reise lohnt sich an die frische Luft.

aber ich kann Dir keine zwei Kühltaschen versprechen.

lg nobbi


----------



## climber (8. Oktober 2020)

Platte lief dieses Jahr bei den Booten gut,
Dorsch ist und bleibt schwierig.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Oktober 2020)

Wünsche Heilbutt den  Goldenen Oktober mit Ententeich.

dann geht auch noch was mit Boot 2020


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Oktober 2020)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Wünsche Heilbutt den  Goldenen Oktober mit Ententeich.
> 
> dann geht auch noch was mit Boot 2020



Danke Nobbi!
Na mal sehen ob das bei uns jetzt noch was wird?!

Ich hatte wie gesagt Ende August / Anfang September mal mit Förde-Verleih telefoniert.
Er hatte uns zu dem Zeitpunkt ehrlicherweise abgeraten anzureisen, da die Fänge - laut seiner Kenntnis - eher schlecht waren.
Sowas weiß ich durchaus zu schätzen. Er hätte sich auch denken können: "kommet zuhauf, alles tuffig, und mietet meine Boote,
die Kohle kann ich gut gebrauchen!"
Drum hab ich gedacht, frag mal in die Runde derer, die die Förde vor der Haustür haben.

Gruß

Holger


----------

